# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Registrar - Jenkins Johnson Gallery, San Francisco, CA

## Jenkins Johnson Gallery

ART GALLERY REGISTRAR

Jenkins Johnson Gallery seeks a Registrar with at least 3 years experience to start immediately for a full-time position. Candidate should display excellent organizational skills, a high level of motivation, ability to effectively prioritize tasks, and knowledge of the gallery and museum business.

A candidate should demonstrate strong interest in contemporary art and a desire to advance and assume new tasks. The ideal candidate works well independently and as part of a team. Precise attention to detail and effective communication skills are necessary to the position.

Registrar responsibilities include (but are not limited to):
- Maintaining all aspects of the gallerys inventory including physical and digital, as well as the gallery and art storage spaces
- Ensure consignment agreements are in place for all work in inventory, as well as works being loaned to other institutions
- Coordinating all packing, crating, shipping, tracking, receiving, and archiving of gallery inventory for both domestic and international shipments, including performing condition reports
- Supervising art handlers
- Creating digital and physical invoices and maintaining detailed records on sales including shipping quotes, artwork details, and client information
- Creating and maintaining detailed records for shipping, receiving, loans and consignments
- Overseeing production and installation of gallery exhibitions and international art fairs including packing, crating, shipping, and labeling
- Tracking and managing all art movements, maintaining the database (Artsystems), and producing inventory reports and documentation for exhibition and research purposes, including visual charts and pricelists
- Tracking and monitoring expenses related to loans and exhibitions
- Maintaining supplies for packing, lighting, installation and shipping

Registrar qualifications:
- A minimum of three years experience at a museum, gallery, or related institution
- Familiarity with contracts, including consignment agreements and loan forms
- Experience in shipping and packing, familiarity with domestic/international shipping
- Ability and experience with handling photography, particularly vintage works
- Excellent organizational skills required. Team player, attention to detail, and ability to manage multiple deadlines necessary
- Experience packing for and working at art fairs
- Strong written and verbal communication skills
- Ability to lift and move artwork and crates 
- A degree in museum studies, art history, photography, visual arts or similar field
- Proficiency with MS Office programs and ArtSystems, experience with Adobe products a plus
- Professional dress and demeanor

Computer, verbal communication, and organizational skills are essential. Salary will be commensurate with experience. Benefits package is provided. Position is Tuesday - Saturday. Some evenings and overtime required.

Application Instructions:
Please submit a cover letter with one-page resume to lauren@jenkinsjohnsongallery.com. No phone calls please.

----------

